# I hope you are fine



## eskimo79

Hi!

Is it correct to say this to a friend or is it too formal?

我希望你身体健康

Thank you!


----------



## 我说汉语

祝    你   身体健康！
wish you healthy.


----------



## Leon yang

Firstly, it's a correct sentence in grammar. But it sounds a little bit strange since we seldom say or write chinese like that.
Try this： 
我祝你身体健康。(formal)
我希望你身体好。(informal)


----------



## 我说汉语

希望 is "hope or expectation" more often from to up to down.(parents-children, teachers-students, etc.)
祝 is used for good wish for others.
other examples:
祝你好运！"wish you good luck" Good luck to you!
祝你早日康复！"wish you early day get well" I hope you get well soon.
祝你成功！（祝你马到成功）"wish you succeed"


----------



## eskimo79

Hi!

Thank you both... I was trying to say 'I hope you are fine/all is well with you'
as in the beginning of a letter...


----------



## 我说汉语

then you can say
希望你一切都好。


----------



## BODYholic

eskimo79 said:


> hi!
> 
> Is it correct to say this to a friend or is it too formal?
> 
> 我希望你身体健康
> 
> thank you!



别来无恙。


----------



## eskimo79

Thank you!


----------



## Geysere

If it's at the beginning of a letter, I would rather take a questioning tone and say something like "近来好吗?" / "近来可好?" (How are you getting along recently?)



我说汉语 said:


> then you can say
> 希望你一切都好。


This is common too. Note that unlike the English equivalent, "我" at the beginning should be dropped, otherwise it somehow sounds less friendly...


----------



## Aoyama

> 希望你一切都好。


Which comes like : "I hope everything is fine with you".
祝 (wish) will rather be used _at the end of a letter_ whereas (as you first wrote)希望 will be used at the beginning or inside a letter (but then,also qt the end ...).


----------



## Grefsen

我说汉语 said:


> 希望 is "hope or expectation" more often from to up to down.(parents-children, teachers-students, etc.)
> 
> 祝你早日康复！"wish you early day get well" I hope you get well soon.


One of my students from China has a sick son and I would like to write the following to her in Mandarin:

I hope your son gets well soon. 

Here is my attempt: 

我希望你的儿子快快好起来。


----------



## tarlou

Grefsen said:


> One of my students from China has a sick son and I would like to write the following to her in Mandarin:
> 
> I hope your son gets well soon.
> 
> Here is my attempt:
> 
> 我希望你的儿子快快好起来。



Sounds good!! (Or simpler, 我希望你的儿子早日康复.)


----------



## Grefsen

tarlou said:


> Sounds good!! (Or simpler, 我希望你的儿子早日康复.)


Xie xie!  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## benjamincai

tarlou said:


> Sounds good!! (Or simpler, 我希望你的儿子早日康复.)


You can also simply omit the subject because you are writing to your student and the subject usually understood by the reading. In Chinese, subject are always omit for casual way.
希望你的儿子早日康复
is already enough.


----------



## SuperXW

BODYholic said:


> 别来无恙。


I think 別來無恙 means "Hope you are fine *since the last time we met*." Isn't it?


----------



## benjamincai

yes, you are correct.
you cant use 別來無恙 for 希望你身體健康


----------



## xiaolijie

SuperXW said:


> I think 別來無恙 means "Hope you are fine *since the last time we met*." Isn't it?


Yes, I think so. It's often used in the form of a question, such as "(好久不见,) 别来无恙?". So it can also be translated as "(Haven't seen you for a while,) how have you been?"


----------

